# Spalted Walnut Hollow Form



## Tom Smart (Feb 26, 2020)

In progress. 

I don’t see much spalted walnut. Got a few pieces and turned one into pen blanks a while back. Wood is soft but not punky. Want to keep as much of the spalt figure as possible. 

@Don Ratcliff - Bosch.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 26, 2020)

Close ups! We need close ups on a piece that pretty!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rob3232 (Feb 26, 2020)

Wow Tom, 

That is going to be Amazing! ( Actually it already is) Nice piece of wood and a great use turn. 

Rob

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Feb 26, 2020)

Walnut sapwood likes to rot easily so you caught the spalting just in the nick of time. Nice save. 

Btw, what are your plans for dealing with the cracks?


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 26, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Close ups! We need close ups on a piece that pretty!


OK, but but after it comes off the lathe, tomorrow I hope.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 26, 2020)

Very nice!  interesting hollowing rig too. Who made that one?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 26, 2020)

Karl_TN said:


> Btw, what are your plans for dealing with the cracks?


My first inclination was to turn them off but they proved a bit deeper than I thought. Might not fill, just leave them. But I’ll take any suggestions.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 26, 2020)

It's a Trent Bosch I believe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 26, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> Very nice!  interesting hollowing rig too. Who made that one?


It is a Trent Bosch stabilizer gizmo. Got a great deal from someone quitting turning. I like it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Feb 26, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> My first thought was to turn them off but they proved a bit deeper than I thought. Might not fill, just leave them. But I’ll take any suggestions.



I'd be tempted to spray with a couple times with lacquer or poly urethane to close the pores. Then put painters table on either side of the cracks and fill in with medium or thick ca glue. Finally sand to your final grit and spray again with the lacquer or poly urethane finish.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 26, 2020)

Karl, thanks. I might also consider some colored epoxy, but not a “wild and crazy” color.


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 26, 2020)

Looking good Tom! Turned through the pith is the only way to go with that kind of wood, looking g forward to seeing it finished...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Bigg081 (Feb 26, 2020)

Dear Lord Baby Jesus! Please please please!!!! Post a video of you adding the finish!! I may faint!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 26, 2020)

Pretty sure I’ve never made anyone faint before, maybe just that one girl back in college.....

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## DKMD (Feb 26, 2020)

That’s crazy cool! Looks like you got a perfect ring of spalting... looking forward to the finish photos!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 26, 2020)

That's going to be absolutely gorgeous when you are done! Congrats! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 26, 2020)

DKMD said:


> That’s crazy cool! Looks like you got a perfect ring of spalting


Almost, Doc, but it’s a little light on one side. The piece was a little elongated to start so some did turn off.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 26, 2020)

Karl_TN said:


> I'd be tempted to spray with a couple times with lacquer or poly urethane to close the pores. Then put painters table on either side of the cracks and fill in with medium or thick ca glue. Finally sand to your final grit and spray again with the lacquer or poly urethane finish.



I'd fill them with black epoxy....


----------



## Karl_TN (Feb 26, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> I'd fill them with black epoxy....


 
Mark, Can you mix epoxy with fine wood shavings or coffee grounds like you can with CA glue? I heard epoxy does better at holding up to seasonal changes in wood, but wonder if flexible CA glue might work just as well. What epoxy do you recommend?


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 27, 2020)

Karl_TN said:


> Mark, Can you mix epoxy with fine wood shavings or coffee grounds like you can with CA glue? I heard epoxy does better at holding up to seasonal changes in wood, but wonder if flexible CA glue might work just as well. What epoxy do you recommend?



Karl,

I'm cheap, which ever two are still pliable. My last tube was a brand that disappeared about 20 years ago. So I'd say far more other WB members would be better to answer you question on movement. I used to do the black as an accent, versus hiding the defect.


----------



## pinky (Feb 27, 2020)

I would take a small piece of that wood over to your disc sander or belt sander. Collect some dust and mix with white/Elmers glue. Yellow glue will darken it. Apply while still on the lathe for ease of sanding smooth. Piece looks awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 29, 2020)

Got a chance to finish this up today. Tried filling the cracks and a couple of bug holes with epoxy and sawdust. Left a bit of a gloss and didn't like that so took it out with a Dremel. Went to Titebond and sawdust. Sanded to 320 and followed by some Yorkshire grit I forgot I had. Then Beall buffed.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 29, 2020)

Love it! Great job

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gardnaaa (Feb 29, 2020)

Wow awesome job! Stunning piece!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 29, 2020)

Sweet! That's a keeper...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 29, 2020)

Turned out nice- dust and glue is my go to or dust and finish

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Feb 29, 2020)

That's what I call perfected.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Mar 1, 2020)

Holy WOW, that's pretty!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick (Mar 1, 2020)

Well done sir. Love the form and the finish.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MikeyBOY (Mar 1, 2020)

I’d be willing to add coffee grounds in the epoxy.
I’m serious when I ask this....I’m assuming USED ( and dried out coffee grounds..right?) I sure would like to enjoy the coffee first.


----------



## sprucegum (Mar 1, 2020)

MikeyBOY said:


> I’d be willing to add coffee grounds in the epoxy.
> I’m serious when I ask this....I’m assuming USED ( and dried out coffee grounds..right?) I sure would like to enjoy the coffee first.



I have used coffee grounds a couple times with good results. I used the unbrewed variety simply because I had no dry used ones and did not want to wait. I'm sure used ones would work just as well.


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Mar 1, 2020)

MikeyBOY said:


> I’d be willing to add coffee grounds in the epoxy.
> I’m serious when I ask this....I’m assuming USED ( and dried out coffee grounds..right?) I sure would like to enjoy the coffee first.


 YES!, I re-use coffee grounds only after I have enjoyed a fresh cuppa joe. They do need to dry out prior to putting in glue/epoxy.


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 1, 2020)

Beautiful form, well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Mar 1, 2020)

Absolutely beautiful! Walnut never lets us down!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 1, 2020)

That's super cool! You don't see walnut like this at all,with the obvious heartwood going out into a spalted sapwood, in turned pieces. For sure a winner!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

